# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kush Eshte Forma Qe Duhet Te Mbush Per Garanci

## ela11

Me Ndihmoni Ju Lutem Kush Eshte Forma Qe Duhet Te Mbush Per Garanci Sepse Do I Bej Mamit Garanci Qe Te Vije Ne Amerike Si Turiste Me Ndihmoni Sa Me Shpejt Ju Lutem

----------


## benseven11

Kjo eshte  faqja zyrtare shteterore e US citizenship dhe emigracionit ne washington.
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis

Mos u ngaterroni me faqe te tjera interneti.
Faqja e formave
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD

Afidavit suport forme per mamane
Form I-134 kushton 0$
Download Form I-134 (113KB PDF)
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...0045f3d6a1RCRD
Linku idyte pdf Download Instructions for Form I-134 (53KB PDF)
ka instruksione si te plotesohet forma.
Te forma shiko per filing location qe tregon se ku duhet ta dergosh formen
 qe mund te jete adresa e Homeland security ne shtetin ku jeton,ose washington,
 shiko adresen per filing qe te jep forma I-384 

Forma familjare; qe kane lidhje me kusherinj,pjesetare familje, femije jetime etj
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/usc...004718190aRCRD
Ketu gjen zyren e emigracionit ne shtetin ku jeton
Fut zip kodin poshte ku thote"local Office locator"dhe klik find my office
https://egov.uscis.gov/crisgwi/go?ac...office_type=LO

----------

